# Kafka's 1st Birthday



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

It's Kafka's birthday today!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

...and this was her at 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 4 months, 9 months (first encounter with a crab)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Beauty. Loving the belly on her at four months. Too cute.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Kafka! Great pictures! I bet this last year has flown by for you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Kafka!! You are a cutie pie!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

oh my goooood that 4 week old picture is the cutest thing i have ever seen! I hope thats on your wall somewhere!!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for Kafka! She had a wonderful day with lots of bird chasing.


----------

